# Las Vegas & Grand Canyon Campsites



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone have a camp ground or RV park recommendation for Vegas or the Grand Canyon? We will be camping in each of these places for a week or so in early October. We want more than the blacktop parking lot experience that most of the casinos call RV accommodation! Also we have a dog who does not like to "do her thing" on anything but some type of grass or at least dirt.


----------

